# SolarStorm x2 XM-L u2 vs XM-L2 T6



## Fobfather (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking to purchase a light so I can do some trail riding at night since the sun goes down too early now. 

My question is, what is exactly the difference between the XM-L u2 vs the XM-L2 t6? My understanding is that the U2 is better than the T6, but also the XM-L2 is better than the XM-L....So I guess I'm pretty confused when it comes down to the technical stuff.

I am looking at ordering from fasttech.com and see two options for the solarstorm x2. 

The XM-L2 t6 is $34, and the XM-L u2 is $40. Are they both pretty much the same product? 

Thank you guys so much for any help you can provide.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

this may inform and confuse:
Cree - Flashlight Wiki
Cree - Flashlight Wiki


----------



## Fobfather (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmmm, I suck at this tech stuff but it looks like the xm-l2 t6 has slightly more brightness than the xm-l u2. Wonder why it's cheaper.... 

I ordered the xm-l u2 for $40 for my handlebars for my first light ever...maybe I should consider ordering another one for my helmet? Maybe the XM-L2 t6 version? Its about 34 dollars shipped right now.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Fobfather said:


> Hmmm, I suck at this tech stuff but it looks like the xm-l2 t6 has slightly more brightness than the xm-l u2. Wonder why it's cheaper....
> 
> I ordered the xm-l u2 for $40 for my handlebars for my first light ever...maybe I should consider ordering another one for my helmet? Maybe the XM-L2 t6 version? Its about 34 dollars shipped right now.


Hi Fobfather. The XM-L evolution is going like this from 2010. Most were like stunned mulletts when they first witnessed the Seoul Semiconductor SSC P7 in 2010 popularized by the MJ-808 - TiGeo hasn't quite recovered yet.

2011 saw the leap to Cree XM-L T6 > XM-L U2 > XM-L U2 0D (not mainstream but brighter than the standard U2). As we expect the next step to be XM-L U3 this bin has been outshouted by the all new XM-L2 annouced late last year. XM-L2 T6 was spawned (first product to have this was the S12 Two back in March 2013 then the Sogn 900 right after that and is current with the SSX2s and 3s etc) > next up is XM-L2 U2 found in new Gloworms since over a month ago and you may see something from Xeccon in the form of XM-L2 U3.

Just see who's getting the best model in terms of build quality. There seem to be quite a mix of grade and parts especially when it's all supposed to be manufactured at by Shenzhen Mingxiao Technology CO., LTD. Aiming for XM-L2 is probably the best idea.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

mtbrevolution said:


> hi fobfather. The xm-l evolution is going like this from 2010. Most were like stunned mulletts when they first witnessed the seoul semiconductor ssc p7 in 2010 popularized by the mj-808 - tigeo hasn't quite recovered yet.


hahahahahahahaa


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

My understanding is that the lamps brightness will depend on the LED used plus how many amps the circuitry allows to be run through it. So obviously an xm-l u2 at 3000ma will be brighter than an xm-l2 u2 at 1500ma.


----------

